# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  معرفی فیلم آموزش کریستال ریپورت

## maaaaaa

سلام به دوستان

به دنبال فبلم آموزشی Crystal Report هستم،در اینترنت و سایت برنامه نویس گشتم ولی چیز خوبی پیدا نکردم.
ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## hsn_shirin

ممنون واقعا مفید بود

----------


## شاپرک

لینک کار نمیکنه !!!!

----------


## sm

اگه بعنوان تبلیغ تلقی نشه میتونین از سی دی آموزشی داده های طلایی استفاده کنین که واقعا عالی توضیح داده.... البته یکسری کمبودها داره لیکن خیلی مفیده.

موفق باشید

----------


## spanishtrain

آقا کارت درسته برای شروع کار عالی بود

----------


## assari

خیلی بدردم خورد ممنون

----------


## stahad1

اینجا که لینکی نیست چرا تشکر کردید من لازم دارم کی داره برام پست کنه

----------

